# Hairless Rats...



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What can you tell me about them.. your experiences please..

Just been my pet shop and he said guess what we have coming in.... Lol I new it would be a small furry..lol But I was wrong it was small but hairless...

He said he is waiting for a litter of Hairless rats.. Should be with him in the next few weeks.. he said there lovely.. haha

My only knowledge is they were bred for labs for easier testing.. I could be wrong....

So any info good or bad would be appreciated..


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I personally wouldn't have them myself as they need extra care with their skin, and they usually need a furry rat friend so they keep the hairless rat warm during the winter. Also, I've heard of someone trying to breed hairless but she came up with a lot of health problems in them, so decided to stop breeding them.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I personally wouldn't have them myself as they need extra care with their skin, and they usually need a furry rat friend so they keep the hairless rat warm during the winter. Also, I've heard of someone trying to breed hairless but she came up with a lot of health problems in them, so decided to stop breeding them.


Mmm Interesting.. I have no intention of getting one or two..lol I was just curious. when they come in I will go for a look and a cuddle..

But I will not be bringing any home.. Plus I may be away when they get here.. lol


----------



## Dogs_Health_Problems (Sep 14, 2010)

Hairless rats? Well, I did had the chance to take care of them. It was quite a challenge, since these little rodents need the extra warmth, so I had to place a lot of hairy rats with them to keep them warm all the time. The only disadvantage I have had with them is that my friends keep telling me that they are ugly. Too bad that they could not understand what a true pet means.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogs_Health_Problems said:


> Hairless rats? Well, I did had the chance to take care of them. It was quite a challenge, since these little rodents need the extra warmth, so I had to place a lot of hairy rats with them to keep them warm all the time. The only disadvantage I have had with them is that my friends keep telling me that they are ugly. Too bad that they could not understand what a true pet means.


MMM So its not even like you could keep the little ones with there own kind they need the heat from the hairies.. x


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 3, soooooooooooooooooooo ugly they are cute.
you have to make sure they are kept warm because they loose body heat quicker than normal rats, also they have no eyelashes so can get sore eyes, I wipe my babies eyes every day to make sure no debris gets in them.

they are wonderful!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

They are lovely! My friend who breeds ratties used to have two they were so cute, felt like stroking a bingo wing  You could knit them a little coat to keep them warm in the winter!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I personally wouldn't have them myself as they need extra care with their skin, and they usually need a furry rat friend so they keep the hairless rat warm during the winter. Also, I've heard of someone trying to breed hairless but she came up with a lot of health problems in them, so decided to stop breeding them.


I love hairless and would love to have one, but breeding a female hairless is filled with complications - they have trouble lactating...so pretty risky business. (I am agreeing with you btw lol that sentence sounded like I was correcting you! XD)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> MMM So its not even like you could keep the little ones with there own kind they need the heat from the hairies.. x


Ama sorry MOM but now you have a responsibility to go buy some and have them keep warm amongst your furries 



hilary bradshaw said:


> I have 3, soooooooooooooooooooo ugly they are cute.
> you have to make sure they are kept warm because they loose body heat quicker than normal rats, also they have no eyelashes so can get sore eyes, I wipe my babies eyes every day to make sure no debris gets in them.
> 
> they are wonderful!


Oh they are so cute. Though they better be girls in that house!! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh they are so cute. Though they better be girls in that house!! :lol:


So what if it's a guy, nothing wrong with that:lol:


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Trinny and Suzanna playing in the dolls house


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> Trinny and Suzanna playing in the dolls house


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I can see them wearing knitted t-shirts as well:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ivegot two hairless rats and they are amazing (they feel like warm suede), having said that they are rescues and I dont think I would have liked to encourage breeding of animals that are notorious for having health problems.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

there are at least 3 different genetic types of hairless -one has kidney problems -one has eye problems and one lacks a thymus gland therefore no immune system 
Double rex can appear naked and are generally healthier but it's very hard to tell whether hairless are double rex or not
I love my baldies who are all rescues but I can't condone breeding them
two of my hairless with friends


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

tagalong said:


> there are at least 3 different genetic types of hairless -one has kidney problems -one has eye problems and one lacks a thymus gland therefore no immune system
> Double rex can appear naked and are generally healthier but it's very hard to tell whether hairless are double rex or not
> I love my baldies who are all rescues but I can't condone breeding them
> two of my hairless with friends


Have you pinched my Roddi.. The Black and white hooded..... (going down to check) lol

I still dont think i could own them... I went to a garden centtre near mine today re my fish.... And had a look at all the furries... Shocking they were all in quite big cages, had everything they needed and a wheel.. they had some chinese hamsters and they were all very busy.. And some syrians and they were so cute.. But no Rats.. they said if you want Rats they have to order them in for you...

But I was very pleased with there surroundings..


----------



## satinbaby (Sep 9, 2010)

If they are anything like hairless guine pigs (skinny pigs) then they are lovely warm little hot water bottles!!!! Ive never fancied rats im afraid the tail puts me off! xxx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

nope -not Roddi unless he has had a sex change -the hoody is Isabel


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

tagalong said:


> nope -not Roddi unless he has had a sex change -the hoody is Isabel


Roddi


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If they do feel the cold more someone should tell my little naked girls that. Ive just had to go and cut down another little fleece blanket for them coz they have both chosen to sleep on their own. Wierdos..


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

i have 2 female nakeds come in from a rescue and both have had very lovely looking healthy litters (pregnant when i got them im afraid) they are like lovely little hot water bottles when im cold i get a girl out and get her to snuggle in she loves it lol


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I luv hairless rats:001_wub:


----------

